# Dual Temp thermometer



## mtdew5309 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there a thermometer that I can set so it goes off if it hits a high temp inside my smoker? At the same time it will go off if it goes below a temp I set. Example - temp set to 225 it goes off , temp set to 200 if it goes below that it goes off.

  I have a thermometer that I can set so once the temp hits that limit it goes off. I am more concerned with if the heat goes to low.

I am using a offset smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

THe Maverick et732 has a High/Low BBQ temp alarm...JJ


----------



## mtdew5309 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks JJ. I will be shoping for one of those online.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2012)

I would get it from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/  He is a member here, probably has a better price than many on-line stores and takes great care of ANY issues...JJ


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just got my 732 from Todd today, along with an AMNS and 1lb of each dust!!!!!  Can't wait to try all this neat stuff out.  All the rave reviews and especially suppurting a member makes it worthwhile.  Steve


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 7, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I would get it from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/  He is a member here, probably has a better price than many on-line stores and takes great care of ANY issues...JJ


And has Free Shipping on it too!!!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, and if you order other things at the same time, your entire order is free shipping!!!!!  Steve


----------

